# 1990 Ford Thunderbird SC A-pillar, IB install "AKA quarantine build"



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

I finally got hold of my favorite car from the past. A 1990 ford Thunderbird 35th anniversary supercoupe with only 29,000 miles!!! i remember seeing these things all over the CA&E magazines in the 80s and 90s for there SQ installs and they were winning left and right Now the interesting thing was a lot of them had IB installs in them. Since i have always wanted to try a IB install i figures why not. Its currently on the way from Brooklyn NY to my home in Los Alamos NM so as it shows up and progress ensues i will post the progressing pictures. so far sitting in my garage awaiting its arrival is
Planet Audio HVT tube amplifiers
Audiocontrol DM-608 DSP
Audiocontrol DM-RTA
CDT Eurosport components
PHD for rear fill
Audiopipe candy 15's
Optima yellow top


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

I lusted after that car when I was growing up. A friend of mine had one when I was in high school and it was FAST. Not so fast now but still a very cool car. Should be a nice canvas.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

In college I worked at circuit city in the warehouse. We had a store manager that had a SC with one of the best systems I had see at the time. He was a big Soundstream guy and did IB in his. I think he did either 4 12's or 4 10's IB with a stack of Soundstream amps and subs and a bunch of neon in the trunk. Our store, which was the flagship store since we were literally down the street form circuit city corporate would use his car as the demo car. Everything except the subs and amps came from the store and the circuit city guys did the install. Everyone wanted his car.


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

These cars were everywhere. Then one day? They were gone. Compared to today? These cars are ROCK SOLID TANKS! If something goes wrong however, just follow the wire, and you get to your problem. 

I've known people who had their for 20 years. Still going strong and looking good too. 

And ONE of the EASY cars to work on. 

You know who else has one? Mr. BOOM himself.. "Can I help you"..


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well I'm glad everyone shares my love of these cars. Now at the risk of sounding stupid. Who is "mr boom"?


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

Here ya go...


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

Get why I call him Mr. Boom? Yea.. That. He did a whole Build video on his. Amazing series.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well I just stripped out my trucks system and now I'm not sure which mid to use. I was set on using the CDT but I really love those blaupunkts. Hummmmm


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Blaupunkts!


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

looks like a knock off of a Knight Rider car. I like it!


----------



## Caustic (May 13, 2018)

Always loved those Birds. I had an 84 TC 5 speed about 10 years, not a lot of balls but plenty of looks lol. 29k miles is like brand new.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Theslaking said:


> Blaupunkts!


I think your right. 



Notloudenuf said:


> looks like a knock off of a Knight Rider car. I like it!


I said that same thing. Lol. Maybe I should chang my last name to Knight and start fighting crime. 



Caustic said:


> Always loved those Birds. I had an 84 TC 5 speed about 10 years, not a lot of balls but plenty of looks lol. 29k miles is like brand new.


The turbo version of thoes birds wasnt bad for the time.


----------



## BluFuze (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh man! I had a 92 SC that I bought in 1997 and owned for about 10 years. I loved that car and had several systems in it. It was fast, handled better than a car it’s size should, and was comfortable. Enjoy your new ride and keep us updated! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Maybe I should install a cassette deck so I can utilize this. Pretty badass having a removable 7 cassette holder in the 1990s. Lol


----------



## Caustic (May 13, 2018)

Would definitely be period correct and nostalgic, something like the alpine 7292 lol


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

draft6969 said:


> Maybe I should install a cassette deck so I can utilize this. Pretty badass having a removable 7 cassette holder in the 1990s. Lol
> View attachment 262234


Definitely just lost cool points. Lol!


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Been a bird fan since the 1985 #9 Coors Melling T-bird of Bill Elliott! I liked Jack Roush's Mercury Cougar XR7's in Trans Am too. I think he ran them in IMSA GTO also.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm, following this thread as the SC was my favorite car back in the day. I have owned 2 and 1 Xr7 cougar. I even competed in IASCA with my 89 white SC, still got some pictures of that system. I then graduated to a 97 Mark VIII and loved that car even more. I can't wait to see the progress of this install.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Amazing the love out there for these cars. 
And so it begins.....


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hummmmm maybe I should have went with 3 12"


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

3!!!


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

No such thing as to much cone area!


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Not to much cone area they just dont fit. The magnet is hitting the floor and I cant slant them enough to get behind the seat. So 3 alpine type R 12s it is. Today was mostly wash wax and leather conditioner. And check out the manufacture date. She will be 30 years old tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

She is quite heavy.....lol. (GVWR: 4982)


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey what can I say. I like the big girls. Lol


----------



## mkars1 (Nov 13, 2009)

I had a few thunderbirds but yours looks like a great one to get hold of. I still think about looking for another one to build up. Good luck with that beauty.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Holy moly. 0awg fit!!!!!


----------



## jpsandberg (Jun 12, 2008)

Always loved those card. I had a built pewter 90 w/5-speed that had several different systems in it, and also a very low mile 25th exactly like yours. Still regret the day I was a non-SC owner. Great cars, good handling for size, very comfy, decent power and good platform for a built.

Are you going to do any of the basic bolt on performance mods (raised supercharger top, larger intake, better flowing exhaust, pulley), or leave it stock?


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

already started. K&N filter, 76mm MAF, and 7% overdrive supercharger pulley are on the way as we speak. but please share any other ideas you might have on easy HP.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

You covered the easy HP. Next is headers and exhaust!


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Exhaust is next. And for the audio side. Thanks to the coronavirus my android tablet radio is quarantined. So I'll just finish everything elas and use the bluetooth on the audiocontrol for now


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Black face wheels with a polished lip before it was cool! And then completely overdone.

Seeing your photos is like taking a stroll down memory lane for me. My parents had a black on black '93 LX with the 5.0L. I spent a lot of time in that car and it was the one that I really learned to drive in. My brother bought the car from them and has plans to strip the motor, trans, rear end and rear suspension for use under is '88 Ranger.

I'll definitely be following along on this one.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

rton20s said:


> Black face wheels with a polished lip before it was cool!


I'm glad you approve cause look what's on the way.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow these amps are big!!! To get 3 of these in here I'll probably have to lose the spare, recess them and cover with plexi.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Got the 76mm MAF installed. crazy the difference from stock.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

And new wheels just showed up ? gonna take alot of meat to fill these up. Stocks 16" new are 18"


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, I gave away a 3" MAF when I donated my F150 5.4L V8 last year. I pulled the MAF from the junkyard in 2006 from a 4.6L. I remember trying to use it on a 1996 Ranger with a 2005 3.0L V6 and Dodge Neon 19lb injectors...TOO much air. The idle would not stabilize.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Nothing says 1990 like dual wipers. Lol.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

draft6969 said:


> Nothing says 1990 like dual wipers. Lol.


----------



## ejeffrey (Oct 8, 2015)

The rad is strong on this one!


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

imickey503 said:


> Get why I call him Mr. Boom? Yea.. That. He did a whole Build video on his. Amazing series.


I just got around to watching his t-bird vids. Funny as hell.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

New stiletto high heels for my girl cause shes a dirty hore!!! Screams 1990s dont they.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice rims!


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks to spinning wheels SC...Let's just say there are 2 very wide black marks on the road and a alot of blue smoke pollution


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

And I promise the audio install is coming very soon. My radio has cleared coronavirus quarantine


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ohhhhhh that's sweet. oh did I fail to mention I have an orginal 1990s Fujitsu graphic EQ? Cant have a 90s car without dancing light eq. Just fit it up. Havent installed it yet.


----------



## Cheetah-kins (Mar 10, 2020)

My car is a 1990 Miata - also 30 years old. Funny to see our two vehicles now, both the extreme opposite of the other. I remember those SCs well, they really took the car world by storm - looked so different and cool at the time. The first one I ever saw was in southern CA. It had tinted wondows and drove past me as I was walking, and I remember thinking: 'wow, that is one of the coolest car designs I've ever seen'. Looked low and mean. I think even Ford was surprised at how it made their 5.0 Mustang look like a lesser car in comparison.

Awesome finding one with 29K miles on it. As someone else said, pretty much new.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Definitely the first install that I have used a digital coaxial cable. Pretty cool.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Now things are gonna get moving. Tablet radio finally showed up.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Cheetah-kins said:


> Ohhhhhh that's sweet. oh did I fail to mention I have an orginal 1990s Fujitsu graphic EQ? Cant have a 90s car without dancing light eq. Just fit it up. Havent installed it yet.
> View attachment 263300
> View attachment 263301
> View attachment 263302


THAT is what I wish my touchscreen would do when I listen to something other than Pandora. All I get is a picture of a spectrum analyzer. I normally leave the screen on the 10 band EQ.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yea nothing like a dancing spectrum display while music is cranked. And something truly special at night


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Test fit it and not bad at all. But I'm probably going to pull the cage so I can recess it further into the dash.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

I hope nobody needed a 1990 premium radio. LMAO


----------



## ejeffrey (Oct 8, 2015)

I love the antenna switch.


----------



## baggedbirds (Sep 21, 2008)

? watching


----------



## bbusch (Mar 17, 2018)

Look forward to seeing the direction this build takes.

Being a Knight Rider fan Doug should have tracked one of these down but then again it might have been a shame given the modifications he had to do for the hydraulic build he did on his. His headliner conversion turned out sick, especially given he is in LA and can enjoy an open top. Those shots of The Hoff eating those burgers drunk never got old, lol. Huge Knight Rider fan myself so I never missed an upload.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well finished for the day.


----------



## Cheetah-kins (Mar 10, 2020)

It's cruising along nicely..


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks to the coronavirus shutting down work. I should have it wrapped up soon


----------



## Cheetah-kins (Mar 10, 2020)

draft6969 said:


> Thanks to the coronavirus shutting down work. I should have it wrapped up soon


Yeah I've got lots of extra stereo install time right now, too..


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

I thank god I'm so fortunate that I still get paid for my time off. Alot of people are getting royalty screwed. anyway here is a hint of what's next.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Got power wire and distro mounted and ulgy stairs?


----------



## BluFuze (Apr 17, 2014)

Underneath the air filter box, inside the fender, is a giant plastic air silencer. It looks like a deformed milk jug. Take it out and you’ll get a bit more whine out of it. A metal tube from the air filter box to the throttle body will give even more whine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

I hear people say remove the air silencer but I didnt know where it was. Thanks


----------



## jpsandberg (Jun 12, 2008)

draft6969 said:


> already started. K&N filter, 76mm MAF, and 7% overdrive supercharger pulley are on the way as we speak. but please share any other ideas you might have on easy HP.


I'd say you're on your way. With the 7% overdrive pulley, typically, once you go over 5, you will definitely want to open the exhaust from cats back ASAP due to the restriction at the resonator. This will help prevent popping the head gaskets due to increased backpressure (I learned this the hard way and I had 76mm MAF and CAI with only a 5% pulley on stock exhaust).

BTW, the wheels and tires look perfect on there!


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info. The good thing is the car isnt moving very far due to working at home now. Headers are on the way and exhaust place is checking into the catback. As for audio I didnt get very much done today.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Probably not getting much done today. Suprise snow last night. ☹ mid March. Crazy


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

Those 80's wipers. I don't care if they suck. THEY ARE SO COOL! 
That's what I love about this forum. We are car people in more then just one way. This thread was just AMAZING! 
About time we had more builds like this.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for that. I was hoping there were some people here that would appreciate this build. But aside from showing everyone the build it also serves as a virtual diary that I can pull up anytime I want to relive this fun build. 😉
So since I couldnt do anything outside... ford jbl system came with factory speaker pods I wanted to utilize but dont think that will work. But look at that crazy ass tweeter. Lol.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Damn snow!!!! So just sat in the car and setup the radio.


----------



## AzazelMoon (Mar 20, 2020)

I already did the cat and muffler delete w/ a cold air intake. It's definitely time for a pully drop though. I doesn't use much boost on the low end anymore.


BluFuze said:


> Underneath the air filter box, inside the fender, is a giant plastic air silencer. It looks like a deformed milk jug. Take it out and you’ll get a bit more whine out of it. A metal tube from the air filter box to the throttle body will give even more whine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How is this metal tube installed? Wouldn't that bypass the maf?


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## farfromovin (Mar 30, 2011)

That tweeter is SO premium! My well off friend in high school had one of these cars circa 95-96. He had an alpine deck with Rockford DSM amps and 2 punch 15’s. It was rad. Looking forward to the quarantine build!


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Quarantine build is still moving.😷 Crap that's alot of wires they just keep multiplying Lol. And i like that I've heard RAD as a discription more than once. I'm definitely going for RAD 😈


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

" Rad " racer


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Damn I remember when that game came out. ☹


----------



## ejeffrey (Oct 8, 2015)

Looking good! 

Not sure if you've ever heard of RADwood, or not? www.radwood.co if you haven't.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

No I havent heard of it. Sure wish I was closer to Greenville. I use to work at the Duke plants so I've spent alot of time around there. Sure looks like fun


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

Radwood. 👍😁


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

1990 technology car 
2000 technology computer 
2020 technology dsp. LMAO


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well a little more cosmetic alterations today. 1" spacers due to the rear axel bolt being about 3/4" too long. Now everything fits perfectly and added bonus looks cooler too 😎


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

draft6969 said:


> Well a little more cosmetic alterations today. 1" spacers due to the rear axel bolt being about 3/4" too long. Now everything fits perfectly and added bonus looks cooler too 😎
> 
> View attachment 263705
> View attachment 263706
> ...


Now maybe you can reduce the ride height. 🙂


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

More future projects 😉


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

draft6969 said:


> More future projects 😉


Cool. Guna look mean. 👍


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well the 15" audiopipes I bought didnt fit so was going to use my 12" alpine typeRs but I just dont like them that much and someone just offered to buy them so now I'm subless. But *aztec45 to the rescue. He sold me the subs I originally wanted. I'll only give one hint to what they are. They kinda match 🤔*


----------



## aztec45 (Jul 23, 2007)

Yes I’m here to save the day lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

draft6969 said:


> Well the 15" audiopipes I bought didnt fit so was going to use my 12" alpine typeRs but I just dont like them that much and someone just offered to buy them so now I'm subless. But *aztec45 to the rescue. He sold me the subs I originally wanted. I'll only give one hint to what they are. They kinda match 🤔*
> 
> View attachment 263915


What brand is that if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

Phoenix Gold?


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

draft6969 said:


> View attachment 263951


The suspense is killing me.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

LMAO. match the logos


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

Image Dynamics


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Winner!!! 12" Image dynamics IDMAX v4s on the way


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

draft6969 said:


> Winner!!! 12" Image dynamics IDMAX v4s on the way
> 
> View attachment 263952
> View attachment 263953


Congrats. Really nice subs.👍


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks. I'm pumped. I've always wanted some but were just to expensive. I'm getting older so might as well get what I want. Lol.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

And a few internal upgrades happening also. Upgrading to some matched gold lion tubes.


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

Tube amplifiers.
Are they more fragile in the car environment?


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

They are built like tanks. The most vulnerable part is the tubes but just get a good tube made for harsh conditions and your all good.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ahhhhhh someone ruined my A-pillar!!!! Oh wait it was me. Just some fitment and trying to get an idea how to proceed.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok I need some thoughts. The more I think about it. (All freaking night) I think sound quality wise it will be better to but the mid in the door. It will be just under ear level and still in front of me. Additionally will be much closer to the midnwoofer and tweeter. What do yall think?


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

I like the bottom picture with the mid near the tweet in the A-pillar. This puts the mid and tweet close together and equalizes the pathlengths. With the mid in the door, the speaker will be much closer to the closest seat and further from the far seat thus making the pathlength difference greater between the two. Putting the mid in the door will mean whatever tune you have to sound good in the driver’s seat will sound worse in the passenger seat compared to the closer pathlength difference of the A-pillar install.

Also, keeping the mid and tweet close will help keep male and female voices coming from the same area. Splitting the mid may throw off voices some.


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

draft6969 said:


> Ok I need some thoughts. The more I think about it. (All freaking night) I think sound quality wise it will be better to but the mid in the door. It will be just under ear level and still in front of me. Additionally will be much closer to the midnwoofer and tweeter. What do yall think?
> View attachment 264090
> View attachment 264091


Picture 1 seems to make more sense.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks guys. I figure since I already started on the apillar i might as well finish and if i dont like can always switch it.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

I actually went out to my car (2012 Acura TL) and did some ROUGH measurements to compare a mid in the upper door vs A-pillar. Pathlengths were closer than I thought.

Door mid - 31” left door/ear, 38” right door/ear
A-pillar mid - 41’ left ear, 48” right ear. 

So pathlengths really aren’t too different and really negates that part of my argument for the A-pillar and makes it a toss-up.

However, I’d still push for the A-pillar install IF it were an option to get the tweeter and midrange together. But even with that, good results can be had with either install provided your install has a DSP.


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

draft6969 said:


> Ok I need some thoughts. The more I think about it. (All freaking night) I think sound quality wise it will be better to but the mid in the door. It will be just under ear level and still in front of me. Additionally will be much closer to the midnwoofer and tweeter. What do yall think?
> View attachment 264090
> View attachment 264091


Would you be able to get the tweeters above the midrange in the door as well?


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Making progress man


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

dgage said:


> However, I’d still push for the A-pillar install IF it were an option to get the tweeter and midrange together. But even with that, good results can be had with either install provided your install has a DSP.


I have the audiocontrol DM-608 DSP



VegasStereo said:


> Would you be able to get the tweeters above the midrange in the door as well?


Yea I'll put the tweeter right on top of the mid. Just getting the mid set up first. 




dcfis said:


> Making progress man


Thanks. Due to the coronavirus I have lots of time on my hands now.


----------



## opekone (Mar 24, 2020)

jpsandberg said:


> I'd say you're on your way. With the 7% overdrive pulley, typically, once you go over 5, you will definitely want to open the exhaust from cats back ASAP due to the restriction at the resonator. This will help prevent popping the head gaskets due to increased backpressure (I learned this the hard way and I had 76mm MAF and CAI with only a 5% pulley on stock exhaust).
> 
> BTW, the wheels and tires look perfect on there!


I think the focus should be on ignition timing. I've never heard of a car blowing a head gasket because the exhaust was so restricted it was limiting cylinder pressures and power production. Back on topic though this car makes me lust for my teenage years

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

These cars are notorious for blowing head gaskets so anything to help alleviate it I'm willing to do. And yes this car makes me feel like a kid again.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well the car audio aspect is aggravating me so I took a step back and put on some new lugnuts. Also got in a set of apparantly unicorn headers as nobody makes them.


----------



## peace2peep (Nov 15, 2008)

Get those headers coated...you'll definitely benefit from less heat in the engine bay and the "prettiness".


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Can I just use some high temp spray paint? And do I need to remove the surface rust?


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

A ceramic coating will do two things, only you can determine if it is worth the $250-300 depending on your area. The coating should last the life of the vehicle if done right. And there should be a huge reduction in the heat produced by the headers. Take a look at the second post for some of the heat differences. Even better if the coating is inside and out.









Ceramic coating headers worth it ?


I have a new set of stainless steel headers than im considering getting ceramic coated. What are your opinions as to whether or not its a worthwhile addition. Im thinking about the heat reduction/performance advantages. Also, I have the choice of black, cast iron or silver. Any advantages of one...




www.allfordmustangs.com


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

I went ahead and bought some rustoleum header paint. I cant see the cost to benefit for what I'm using the car for.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

New tubes are in.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

I would love to A/B test those amps with different tubes. Thank you for all the pictures and details you provide.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have done it awhile back with the orignal sovetch tubes and some NOS 1958 ge tubes and could definitely tell a difference. crazy how just different tubes can change the sound.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well been playing in the garage with my A-pillars. I just work on them a little at a time but these days we have nothing but time. They are almost finished so it wont be long now.


----------



## BluFuze (Apr 17, 2014)

AzazelMoon said:


> I already did the cat and muffler delete w/ a cold air intake. It's definitely time for a pully drop though. I doesn't use much boost on the low end anymore.
> 
> How is this metal tube installed? Wouldn't that bypass the maf?


I used rubber coupling sleeves. Like the ones used on cold air intake setups. I’m not sure if I have any pics of it from when I had my SC though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tulowd (Apr 5, 2020)

Very cool project and car. When I used to build Pioneer Electronics demo cars in the early 90s, we had a white 1990 Super Coupe 5 speed ,which the boss ended up using as a company car before getting a 95 SHO. We also had a 1990 Fox Mustang hatch and three 94 Mustang GTs back then. I was a big fan of IB installations; they can sound every bit as good as an enclosure (low Q) and were a lot more practical and affordable for customers who didn't have IASCA money to blow. Of course, having a trunk was more common back then, lol.

I seem to recall doing 6 tens IB in our SC, but most of those cars received multiple systems over their life span. Can't find any photos of the Coupe install either for some reason.

Did a Fox coupe with 4 tens and 2 six IB install a couple of summers ago; full Dynamat and Dynaliner from head to toe as well. Made a massive difference in sound Q as well as making the car super nice and quiet inside, also let's the A/C do it's job much better. All 3/4" MDF, bolted thru sheetmetal, sealed, all speakers stud mounted. Man is that trunk ever small and when did I get so fat and inflexible ? Brutal, lol.


















































Your build has prompted me to look for the SC photos now.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Very nice. I think I remember a SC pioneer demo vehicle being in car audio and electronics mag. If you find them I would love to see them.


----------



## tulowd (Apr 5, 2020)

draft6969 said:


> Very nice. I think I remember a SC pioneer demo vehicle being in car audio and electronics mag. If you find them I would love to see them.


That was likely built in the US by a store, or maybe by my buddy Keith in the Long Beach Pioneer USA head office that also built the Saleen SA10 demo car that was featured in their catalogs. I am from Canada, don't think any of my builds ever made it into magazines, altho I did get on the cover of the largest automotive newspaper column in the country with our 91 BMW 850.

















That car had several systems including one of the first ODR installations on the planet. Did 3 different big systems, an they all sounded real good, obviously 100% Pioneer product.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok guys. I have to pat myself on the back on this one. Believe it or not this is my very first attempt at making an A-pillar pods. And even crazier than that I didnt use any fiberglass. I used vinyl spackling for the molding. Then used 3M spray glue to make a nice soft texture. Then painted black. I've been installing audio since the 80s and these are one of my most proudest moments.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

more of a curiosity question, why spackle vs fiberglass? 
I'm really just asking because I really need to do a set myself and this seems like an easier (at least materials wise) way to go about it.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

This was wayyyyyy easier. I did it just out of pure curiosity cause I'm impatient and this was here and fiberglass wasnt. Lol. It worked out so well I couldnt believe it. And using the spray glue to make texture covered all imperfections and looks better than anything I have ever done before.


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

draft6969 said:


> This was wayyyyyy easier. I did it just out of pure curiosity cause I'm impatient and this was here and fiberglass wasnt. Lol. It worked out so well I couldnt believe it. And using the spray glue to make texture covered all imperfections and looks better than anything I have ever done before.


I'm sold


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

I figured worse that could happen is I break it off and fiberglass it.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

mrmill said:


> I'm sold


I will give you the #1 best tip ever if doing it like this. Keep some water by you and just dip your finger in the water then smooth it right out. Works great


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

What exactly is that stuff?


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Vinyl spackle? Its for fixing holes in your wall. Think toothpaste. its soft and moldable but after exposed to air for a while it gets very hard.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

This is all that was used on my A-pillars


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

So is it more like plastic when hard or the drywall stuff because that's pretty crumbly


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yea like the drywall stuff but the kind I used didnt crumble at all. I even sanded it multiple times with no issues. But I'm in no way saying this is the right way to do this. I just gave it a shot and it worked for me


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have never had something as simple as wiring up amps kick my [email protected]# before. Lol.


----------



## tulowd (Apr 5, 2020)

Slow, steady and make a couple of lists and diagrams. Work from the speakers backwards. Test mount amps and make sure wiring can reach, so when you tuning you can get at all the controls and reverse the phasing, add caps, change Xover values etc. The details take as long as the big stuff on any project well done. Whats your PDB system look like?
4g from battery, ground, etc


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

0 awg ofc from the battery to a fused distro then 3 4 awg to each amps. Same with the ground. Overkill for what I have but oh well. The reason I was having trouble is its older wire so it is stiff and I was fighting it to get it hidden.


----------



## peace2peep (Nov 15, 2008)

That looks fantatic!! I love how you did the amp layout!


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Yeah, nailed it dude


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks guys. Was going for the old school look. Will be covered in plexiglas later.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well had a slight setback. I wanted to throw up!! Once I applied power to my amps the planet P2502 rcas started smoking and melting!!!! I have never had a amplifier melt rcas before. It never went into protect and got pretty hot. Started troubleshooting and I think I figured it out. The transformer has a pretty high wire. I noticed on the back plate there are some isolation pads on the back. I'm almost positive the back plate was on backwards and the transformer was making contact with the plate which I think would send power through the chassis. I put the plate in correctly and powered it up for about 10 min with no issue. But now I have to rip up everything to run new rcas 🤨


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Yeah man that's a design issue make sure those pads hold up


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Definitely a band aid for a design flaw. But I sure never thought to check ti see if someone flipped the back plate.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Might be best to put a nut between the ammo and black plate to stand it off a bit. You can be sure the others have the same issue


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

The others dont have a transformer half the size of this one.


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

Bad vibes aside, Do you work for a Knife company? Your pictures are razor sharp.

So what was happening was the Transformers coupled to ground? Then used the RCA's as a ground path instead of the ground on the Amplifier? That's weird. The ground of the amp should be the lower impedance and lower Resistance; while the RCA's should be at the same potential unless it was a floating ground with lower potential then the 12V ground of the car. 

I thought all RCA's were used with a common ground to prevent noise and very few have a floating ground. 
So in my mind, the only way electrically would be that it would take the center pin of the RCA as that would be at path to ground. But... You already have one on the amp. 

So, there was coupling of the power supply stage to the center lead of the RCA's? Am I getting that right? 
If that's the path the higher voltage from the transformers was coupled to the Ground, it still does not make sense in my head how the power got to the input stage of the amplifier to burn the RCA's. It would still take the path to ground first unless it coupled somehow with the input stage.

There are 4 threads on this that I can find.





__





hifonics amplifier melting RCA cords


Don't destroy anything. You may feel different in a few months.




www.diyaudio.com





This one says its a coupling capacitor issue. But that does not seem to be the case here as indicated by dcfis that the plate was put on the wrong way.




__





12volts on my amp's RCA inputs - AudioBanter.com


12volts on my amp's RCA inputs Car Audio



www.audiobanter.com





SMD poster confirmed it was the amps primary Transformer shorting.





RCA wire meltdown!!







www.stevemeadedesigns.com













Also happned to Naiku in 2015

So I see the pads there on the bottom of the plate. But its still metal on the other side. Is it coupling or is it a short? That's odd as I have never experienced melted RCA's. I'm going to look more into this. There are a few threads here on DIYMA, but no absolute conclusion. Hmm...


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yea this is a first for me. I was talking to a amp tech and while trying to diagnose the issue we couldnt come up with anything wrong when I put it on my bench. Tried moving the transformer to see if it would short out. Then tested rcas all good then I noticed the pads on the plate. Then seen rubs on top the transformer so I just assumed that was the issue as I'm almost positive the plate was on backwards so the isolation pad would be on the wrong side. So that's what I'm going with. Lol.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Crazy ass weather is hindering install activities. tornadoes down south. Snow up here. Coronavirus everywhere else. Just nuts. Anyway got a little done before the snow hit. Since there just isnt enough room in the doors for making a pod I went with the CDTs as they perform much better in open doors. Not to mention a ton of deadening


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

You got SNOW? 
In APRIL? 
I thought it was weird it snowed here in March in Portland Oregon at such a low elevation. Just a Bit above sea level. 

Something is up with the weather patterns around the world as of late. 

Good choice on the Woofers!


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yea the weather patterns are off the chart. If I was a superstitious person... I would be worried.


----------



## JohnnyOhh (Feb 19, 2015)

Daaaaang. They could have at least put some of that isolating tape on both ends of cover for the amplifier, so if you swap it, it'll still be protected. That's a super serious design flaw, wow.

I learned something today.



draft6969 said:


> Well had a slight setback. I wanted to throw up!! Once I applied power to my amps the planet P2502 rcas started smoking and melting!!!! I have never had a amplifier melt rcas before. It never went into protect and got pretty hot. Started troubleshooting and I think I figured it out. The transformer has a pretty high wire. I noticed on the back plate there are some isolation pads on the back. I'm almost positive the back plate was on backwards and the transformer was making contact with the plate which I think would send power through the chassis. I put the plate in correctly and powered it up for about 10 min with no issue. But now I have to rip up everything to run new rcas 🤨
> View attachment 265106
> View attachment 265107
> View attachment 265108
> ...


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Kicking it old school 😎 
It isnt actually in the functioning audio chain. I just ran some rcas to it for fun old school visual effects.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Finally!!!! Signs of life


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

I quit. Offically killed my amps. 4ch goes into protect and my 2ch stays on without remote trigger and killing my battery. ripped everything out and now sitting in my chair pouting.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

That sucks. I hope you track down the cause and the necessary corrections are straight forward.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

i don't see that happening. threw them on the bench and they exhibit the same symptoms. Its my fault. I went tearing up the mounting side in my car yesterday and apparently they and the wires flew and probably shorted out in the process. the entire build was centered around those amps so I have no idea what direction I will be going now.


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

Loved my 89 Thunderbird.. such an easy car to work on..all Rockford Fosgate .. Pioneer head deck .. Blaupunkt gooseneck EQ .. back in the day..


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I hope what I say doesn't sound like I'm being a jerk, because I'm not trying to be, but they are just Planet Audio amps. I mean who cares? They looked cool with the back plate off but the heat sink and logo aren't anything to write home about. Plus at least they blew up now and not in a month AND took all your speakers with them.
Find some newer/better amps or some other old school Alpines or something and keep going.
All of the above is IMHO and I hope you take this in the positive spirit in which it's intended.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

I hear ya. But you know how we all love certain amps. And these are my favorite. But the only bright side is I've been in notations with a manufacturer for some killer automotive tube amps. I have 4 test amps on the way now. So well see if they make it into the car.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

draft6969 said:


> I hear ya. But you know how we all love certain amps. And these are my favorite. But the only bright side is I've been in notations with a manufacturer for some killer automotive tube amps. I have 4 test amps on the way now. So well see if they make it into the car.


I get that for sure. Glad you have some amps on the way. I look forward to more updates.


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

Well.. I have a whole arsenal of Newly Modified Soundstream Reference Class A's by Wade Stewart done 4 years back just sitting in the closet for an old school install.. they are all mint condition and would be willing to sell .. if you are interested let me know.. I have the whole line up


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Doing 80 on a curvey mountain road. And maybe a donut or 2. I had unscrewed the plate holding them and just forgot


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Whoops. Didnt notice I said mounting. Lol.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

jimmyjames16 said:


> Well.. I have a whole arsenal of Newly Modified Soundstream Reference Class A's by Wade Stewart done 4 years back just sitting in the closet for an old school install.. they are all mint condition and would be willing to sell .. if you are interested let me know.. I have the whole line up


Thanks for the offer but I will either fix these or use the new amps I have coming in.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

It was in the 50s and snow had melted. I was going nuts in the house and had to let off some steam. Was fun though.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks. I like it too 😎


----------



## THX0849 (Sep 24, 2019)

Wow man, I've been watching this build since you started it. That is one nice ride and build man, congrats! I was never a Ford guy (though that's who pays my bills,LOL) but must admit that's a good looking ride and in great shape. Sucks about the amps man, hope you can get that taken care of to your satisfaction! Keep it up!


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

You work for ford? Please dont say your a chevy guy. Lol. Thanks for the encouraging comments. Sometimes things go wrong for the right reasons. It will get finished and be badass.


----------



## THX0849 (Sep 24, 2019)

LOL funnily enough I was always a GM guy because of my dad who had a ton of their cars through the years going back to when he was a kid in Cuba. I started working as a mechanic for Ford in 99 as a fluke really and never left. Even though I'm a manager now I still am a tech at heart hence love fiddling when I get the chance. Keep that thing going bro!

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well guys. Got my test amplifiers in. Quite impressed with the build quality. All cast aluminum and definitely not a cookie cutter board. 8 tubes and sounded wonderful on the bench. I only have 4 for the first run. If anyone wants some let me know. They will be in the classifieds section. Hopefully theres enough intrest for a second large order.


----------



## spwath (Apr 7, 2020)

That's a pretty cool looking amp. How much did one of those things cost? Tube amplifiers in a car seem like a unique idea.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Selling the first run for $450 shipped. 100 x 4


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

That is an interesting looking amp. Never heard of them before. Where are they located?


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Far far away. Lol. Factory is in Hong Kong. That's what I really liked about them. Never seen them before so i took a chance and ordered 4 to test. And dont worry. I used half a can of lysol on them. Lol.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

bigbubba said:


> That is an interesting looking amp. Never heard of them before. Where are they located?


Alibaba
https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...spm=a2700.galleryofferlist.0.0.5ae87e27C1JsWX


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

I sure hope that crossover is able to be bypassed as it makes no sense to (me to) be on an audiophile focused amp. Can’t find a manual online or pictures of controls.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yea you can. I'm going to turn off everything and use my audiocontrol dsp for all tuning functions


----------



## justin30513 (May 2, 2018)

Man....I really do miss the forums.....sometimes! LOL!
This is one of those times for sure. I'm glad I happened to be stumbling around looking for ideas for our "new to us" 2008 Scion Xb. I'm 43, and growing up in the 90's, had several Fox Body 5.0's but I tell you what.....this was the only T-Bird that ever got my attention! 
I had an installer friend that actually trained me and he owned one exactly like this. He was a die hard Image Dynamics fan and had a beautiful HLCD (horns) setup in his Super Chicken....lol.
Let's get those Planet Audio Tube-tastic amps repaired and finish up this Big Bird!
I'm so glad I could help by the way.....


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yea I appreciate the contact. Well how do yall like the new direction? I went Clark griswold and ripped everything out. Lol. The planets may still return to the build after they are repaired. we will just have to see


----------



## JohnnyOhh (Feb 19, 2015)

These amps look cool! Like it. I didn't know tube amps can output this kind of power. I always had the notion that tube amps were pretty low power output.... seems like that's on ignorant notion. Install looks dope.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Not ignorant at all. Full tube amplifiers meaning in the preamp section and output section are extremely expensive and very low power. These are tube preamp only. Get the tube sound but the power of an AB amplifier


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

It's been a few so here is the update. I have sound. Yesterday I got the amp hooked up and finally heard sound!!!! I am extremely impressed with the power and sound from this amp. I want to get the dsp tuned before I try to compare it to the planets or butlers. Unfortunately one of the tweeters was cutting out so I pulled the pillar out and also cracked it in the process. So tomorrow should have everything buttoned back up. 
I'm starting to think this car is cursed 🤔


----------



## mkars1 (Nov 13, 2009)

I had a 93 then later a 96 with the v8, fun car for years but after two daughters started driving it to school, had to get rid of it. They enjoyed it though. http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3905288/1996-ford-thunderbird/


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

That's crazy. My first was a black 93. Then I bought a green 96. LMAO


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

If you've read this entire thread you can see I've been having more problems than a normal install. I believed the car to be cursed so we sat down and had a long talk. She just felt like I didnt like the way she was from the factory. And I explained that I loved her unconditionally and I'm just making slight improvements that will make me love her even more. She now understands and we made beautiful love under the tree. So everything should go smoothly from here on out. Planets are undergoing surgery as we speak. The MBQ tube amp is installed and making beautiful music and I got my audiocontrol dsp finally fixed and running smoothly.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I found video of after this conversation.......


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

LMAO. I was joking. That is pure disturbing. LMAO 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well moving on to the fun part 😎


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

draft6969 said:


> I have done it awhile back with the orignal sovetch tubes and some NOS 1958 ge tubes and could definitely tell a difference. crazy how just different tubes can change the sound.


Yes, this is very true. Ask me how I know...


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Very nice. I like all the tube love in this build thread 😎


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you, and likewise! I love where your project is going, and I'm all for tubes and IB subs and vintage old school gear. Heck, I've had open baffle subs and speakers for my home system for years now, a similar concept to IB subs in a way.

Do you know what tubes those MBQ amps use? Probably a Chinese version of the 12AX7 I would imagine. And I'm guessing since those are 4-ch amps, that four of the tubes might be for the voltage gain stage, and the other four for the output stage, just like my Schiit Freya+ preamp. 

BTW, just for FYI in the pic above, the large NOS RCA tubes on right are 6F8G's from 1935, the predecessor for the ever common 6SN7, which are the NOS Raytheon - Baldwin black plate tubes on the left from 1958. I have since swapped things around and have the 6F8G's on the left (voltage gain stage) and NOS Sylvania JAN VT-231's on the right (output stage) from 1946, the military version of the 6SN7.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes I believe you are correct about 4 in the voltage and 4 for output stage. They have 6j1 tubes in them. Very good for preamp applications. about half the size of a 12ax7


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

All tinted up to keep out that 1990 plastic destroying sun.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

i'm 94% sure these cars shared the same chassis as the Mark VIII. Looking through these pics are giving me flashbacks of my old lincoln build.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

You are 100% correct.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

My current mental state I'm at after 2 months of trying to do an install on a cursed Thunderbird


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Took a step back from audio and dropped her off at the car doctor to get some elective surgery on her exhaust and rearend.









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

While I'm waiting for the car to return. I recieved my early fathers day present. A green mountain grill. its wifi pellet grill. I had a small one but this is on another level. If anyone is on the fence about getting a pellet grill do it.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

I just bought my wife a Yoder YS640 pellet grill with the Competition Cart. Didn’t want the Competition Cart but couldn’t find the grill any other way to receive in a reasonable time. Plus all my other plans for Mother’s Day fell through due to lack of availability or arriving (WAY) after a Mother’s Day. So far we love it. Problem now is finding meat to smoke on it.

Our previous grill that we will keep is a Bubba Keg, which is an insulated steel Kamado grill (like the Big a Green Egg) but I like it better than the BGE as with the insulated steel, I can touch the outside of the grill when it is at 600 degrees internally. No way can that be done with the ceramic BGE plus it is much more robust than the sometimes fragile ceramic.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Very nice. I like having at least 2 different types of grills depending on what I'm cooking.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

I agree but so far I think the pellet grill will become our busiest grill even though it may use a little more fuel.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Easily. I use it for everything. got the pizza attachment coming. 😎


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Is the pizza attachment a ceramic platter? We used our Kamado grill for pizza previously.


----------



## farfromovin (Mar 30, 2011)

Dang, the only thing better than a quarantine build is a quarantine build AND a pellet grill! I have a MAK 2 Star General, started with a cheap Traeger, and my pops has a Yoder. I wouldn’t mind some sort of charcoal egg device too just to mix it up but yeah, pellet grills ftw!


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

dgage said:


> Is the pizza attachment a ceramic platter? We used our Kamado grill for pizza previously.


Yea it has the stone. Pretty badass I think. Lol. 













farfromovin said:


> Dang, the only thing better than a quarantine build is a quarantine build AND a pellet grill! I have a MAK 2 Star General, started with a cheap Traeger, and my pops has a Yoder. I wouldn’t mind some sort of charcoal egg device too just to mix it up but yeah, pellet grills ftw!


Yea I have never had a build log go all over the place like this one has. Lol. 
Definitely love these pellet grills. Green mountain has such wonderful customer service and 3year bumper to bumper warranty I wont use another manufacture. and I have always wanted a ceramic egg type grill. But hard to justify when the pellet grill does everything so well.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Not too bad for my first try.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Is this a build thread? LOL! Nice! I may have to see if a pair of those will fit my Yoder 640.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Let's just call this a small intermission.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

My babies have been brought back to life. A good man named scott merlington took them in and made them good as new. If you need amps fixed hes the guy. Cost less fixing 2 amps and shipping than my last guy would charge for fixing one amp.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well I'm offically back where I was 2 months ago. Lol.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow only 2 months and we have sound from the planets. Lol.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Rear speakers are now hooked up, all wires and dsp are nicely tucked away, and heading to lowes to get a new saw so I can finish up the sub plate. Also have a little something special being made


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Now I see the light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

draft6969 said:


> Now I see the light at the end of the tunnel
> QUOTE]
> 
> And now you can hear it...


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Me loving my IB settup till my P2502 went up in smoke. 🤨
Par for the course with this install. LMAO so threw in a HVT7100 till it gets fixed.


----------



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

draft6969 said:


> View attachment 271915
> View attachment 271916
> View attachment 271917


I hope that’s not the type of plywood you used? That crap will come apart in no time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

That's what I had laying around and I wanted to make sure I would like the IB setup first. Easily replaceable


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Added a small touch to the sub panel. an orignal 35th anniversary badge to match the rest of the car.


----------



## justin30513 (May 2, 2018)

This looks amazing!
Great job!

Sent from my SM-S102DL using Tapatalk


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Look who's car made the July issue of motorhead magazine. Must be a lucky guy who owns it. 😎 Www.getmotorhead.com


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well I'm finally sick of non matching subs enough to do something about it. Hammered white to match my amps.


----------



## THX0849 (Sep 24, 2019)

That's gonna look gorgeous!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## peace2peep (Nov 15, 2008)

That white is just so dang cool man! Great job!


----------



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

I had a 1990 SC. Live the car hatted the sound system. Nice build. Very brave to pull those drivers apart to color match everything. Hats off for a good job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks guys. I was truly on the fence about this but seems it was the right choice.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ohhhhhh yea


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

On to the next one.


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice article on the car a little ways up the page, and I fully support the sub color change.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well I'm aggravated and changing it up. More to come.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Out with the old and In with the.... well old too. LMAO


----------



## THX0849 (Sep 24, 2019)

Drooling. Those are so freaking nice! Loved their stuff home and mobile LOL

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## peace2peep (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh my...this is getting better and better...let's goooo!


----------



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

If you need o e more McIntosh car amp. A guy is selling one close to me. I have home down to 350 for it
I can help with checking it out and shipping it to you if you need the help




https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/661812324549384/












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

$350 isn't bad at all but I have all the amps I need. But thank you for offering


----------



## mojonito (Jul 14, 2018)

I had one in the late 90s and early 2000s. I put two of the 12” kicker square l7s when they first came out in there and focal utopias up front. 2 zr 360 amps and a Zr 1000 powering everything. That car was loud.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well since I switched out amps I had to repaint my subs. They are a hammered pearlescent light blue. Hard to photograph but beautiful color.


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

I’ve had three T-birds from the fox body era. A 1983 with a 5.0 V8, a 1990 SC, and a 1995 SC. The SC’s were my favorites as they rode great and handled pretty good for a heavy car. Put an overdrive pulley, a short belt, a larger mass air meter and a performance exhaust on my 90 and at the time it was quicker than a corvette. Anniversary models in good shape are becoming hard to find.

Nice build, I like what you are doing.


----------



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

I had a 1990 sc and love it and miss it . Tons of room in the trunk and had tons of power. Would eat 5.0’s all day long


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

